# Chicken Skin and Avocadoes?



## LittleMiko (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm beginning a BARF diet and wondered about the chicken skin on some leg quarters I have. Are they OK to give, or should I remove the skin?

What about avocadoes? I read in a couple places not to give them to dogs, but they are an ingredient in some dog foods?

Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Avocado*

No matter how good you think the guacamole is, you shouldn't give it to your dog. Avocados contain a substance called persin. It’s harmless for humans who aren't allergic. But it’s highly toxic in most animals, including dogs. Just a little can cause your dog to vomit and have diarrhea. And, if you happen to be growing avocados at home, keep your dog away from the plants. Persin is in the leaves, seed, and bark, as well as in the fruit.
http://img.webmd.com/dtmcms/live/we...library_rf_photo_of_sad_dog_and_guacamole.jpg


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

see: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/146062-doggy-poisons.html?highlight=poison


----------



## LittleMiko (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info Ruger22 and Montana Scout. I'll save the avocado for myself!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I always take the chicken skin off because it's pretty much just fat, but I think it's just a personal preference thing. If you think you're dog could use it then all the more power to ya. If your dog's a little chunky then consider taking the skin off.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Chicken skin does have nutritional value. I don't feed avacado to any animals as I know it is harmful to my parrots.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Fat is hard for dogs to digest so i'd go easy on the chicken skin if at all.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Chicken skin does have nutritional value. I don't feed avacado to any animals as I know it is harmful to my parrots.


From my knowledge chicken skin is mostly fat and has no appreciable nutritional value.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dogs do need some fat in the diet...as long as you are feeding balance, there is no reason to remove the skin from chicken. They don't store colesterol as humans do either. Of course an obese dog should be fed less fat, but an active, working GSD isn't going to be harmed from chicken skin
raw chicken skin: saturated fat, trans fat, calories, cholesterol, ... - Wolfram|Alpha


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Dogs do need some fat in the diet...as long as you are feeding balance, there is no reason to remove the skin from chicken. They don't store colesterol as humans do either. Of course an obese dog should be fed less fat, but an active, working GSD isn't going to be harmed from chicken skin
> raw chicken skin: saturated fat, trans fat, calories, cholesterol, ... - Wolfram|Alpha


Hence why I pointed out it's more or less personal preference, but I still don't find any appreciable nutritional value. I let all of my dog's fat intake come from the meat itself; If she needs more food to keep up her weight then I'll up her meat intake, but I still won't let her have the skin. I don't find the "extra" fat from chicken skin healthy or desirable. But it's really a personal choice and overall I doubt it will greatly impact your dog's health (unless the dog's overweight) so it's up to the individual.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

I leave the skin on the chicken backs I give my dogs without any negative results. In the wild, dogs and wolves don't pick off the skin; they eat the whole bird.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

alaman said:


> I leave the skin on the chicken backs I give my dogs without any negative results. In the wild, dogs and wolves don't pick off the skin; they eat the whole bird.


In the wild, dogs and wolves don't have owners to feed them everyday.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

verivus said:


> in the wild, dogs and wolves don't have owners to feed them everyday.


^+1 :d


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Verivus said:


> In the wild, dogs and wolves don't have owners to feed them everyday.


They don't need them - unlike people, they instinctively know what's good for them.
Unless a dog has a serious digestive problem, he/she can actually handle quite a lot of fat - I feed my dogs the fattiest cuts of meat (including the skin) most of the time, they have no problem with it and are lean. I raw feed and weigh meals to make sure what they are getting is appropriate for their weight.What makes pets "fat" is lack of exercise, too MUCH food in general, and treats IMHO. Not eating things like skin per se.
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> They don't need them - unlike people, they instinctively know what's good for them.
> Unless a dog has a serious digestive problem, he/she can actually handle quite a lot of fat - I feed my dogs the fattiest cuts of meat (including the skin) most of the time, they have no problem with it and are lean. I raw feed and weigh meals to make sure what they are getting is appropriate for their weight.What makes pets "fat" is lack of exercise, too MUCH food in general, and treats IMHO. Not eating things like skin per se


Incorrect. They just eat what is available to them, which is quite different. I cut out fat where I can because I believe too much fat in the diet could potentially lead to pancreatitis. I'm sure many dogs handle a lot of fat just fine, but if I can provide simple changes for their health then I will.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Verivus said:


> Incorrect. They just eat what is available to them, which is quite different. I cut out fat where I can because I believe too much fat in the diet could potentially lead to pancreatitis. I'm sure many dogs handle a lot of fat just fine, but if I can provide simple changes for their health then I will.


Of "what is available to them" they still stick with the good stuff, or as good as they can get - you don't see wolves dumpster diving like bears. If you have found a system which works for you that's great, stick with it! The rest of us are saying simply there is another way, and it's up to the OP who asked the original question as to which way he/she wants to go. And no, I don't feed avocadoes.....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> Of "what is available to them" they still stick with the good stuff, or as good as they can get - you don't see wolves dumpster diving like bears. If you have found a system which works for you that's great, stick with it! The rest of us are saying simply there is another way, and it's up to the OP who asked the original question as to which way he/she wants to go. And no, I don't feed avocadoes.....
> __________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


Comparing wolves and bears is like comparing apples to oranges. Wolves aren't picky and "stick to the good stuff", I don't know where you got that from. Wolves eat what's available because they never know when they'll be eating next. But whatever, this tangent of the conversation is pointless. I never said the OP had to do it my way, I was just sharing my opinion as did most everyone else, but if it sounded that way then I apologize.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Comparing domestic dogs with wolves is like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Comparing domestic dogs with wolves is like comparing apples to oranges.


Yeah that's what I was trying to get at earlier, lol.


----------



## LittleMiko (Nov 11, 2010)

I appreciate hearing the diversity of opinions. I went ahead and gave her the thigh, skin and all. Most of the time though, her chicken will be neck bones, organs, heart, and Bravo.


----------

